# I just picked up an '81 Fender Vibro Champ...Oh My Gawd!!!



## NIK0 (Dec 6, 2007)

This amp is absolutely incredible...the piano like tones out of my strat is magical. I cannot see why anyone would ever want to part with one of these. I have the stock speaker in there, looking forward to upgrading it to a 10".

Anyway, I don't know how many responses I will get out of this one but if any of you own a vintage hand wired champ/vibro champ, you must speak up. Word about this little amp does not get around to much but when you plug her in, my first impression is "I cannnot believe this tone is coming from this amp!"

Anyone looking for a great recording amp/bedroom player and is seeking "Tone", a vintage Champ is it!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Yup, I write over and over about how very good and versatile my '76-77 is. You talk about a 10" speaker, about 5 years ago I had my son design a cabinet for a 2x8 configuration, as I wanted a bit more output. We built it together (blame the crappy tolex job on me). It sounds great closed back but overheats within 1/2 hour or so, I forgot to vent it. Keep meaning to punch some holes in the top of the cab.

Anyways, this amp cranked up sounds VERY Marshall-ish. The vibrato is very good, tho seldom used. Clean is a house friendly blackface clean, maybe not as big and complex as a Deluxe or Pro or whatever, but very good. Takes pedals great, records great.

One speaker is the original, the other is of unknown origin. Might be one of the Hammonds I scavenged at the dump (along with a bunch of nice old tubes).


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Im have a Champ based *head* made by TREND (good luck finding any references on this one !!).

I swear that weighs less than 10 lbs. It is lots of fun to play through and the tremelo is killer!

I use a 1 x 10" SAXON cab with an AlNiCo Eminence Fender reissue blue speaker.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Joey D. (Oct 16, 2006)

Proud owner or a near mint Silverface Champ....#1 recording amp that'll never leave my stable. 

:rockon:


----------



## NIK0 (Dec 6, 2007)

Joey D. said:


> Proud owner or a near mint Silverface Champ....#1 recording amp that'll never leave my stable.
> 
> :rockon:


Guys, you don't understand...I will mention that this '81 is mint, last year of production and in blackface cosmo. 

All that aside you don't understand just how sweet it is. I cannot believe that this little amp can sound the way it does...simply sweet!

I just picked it up last night from another GC'r...read all the reviews and for $450 I figured I could justify it. Heck, all hand wired, simple circuit, how bad can it sound. Everyone else on Harmony Central are raving about it. spent 2 min at Charles' house last night (thanks again Charles!) and knew instantly that this was a keeper. Took her home and spent only a few minutes to check it all out. This morning, I plugged her in after my pedal chain and oh my [email protected] gawd this sounds so sweet!

I have clearly been mssing out on the low watt Fender era of the 60s/70s/80s! This circuit has not changed what so ever in that time and am very happy to own this. Recording is a dream, already ran some licks/samples through Logic and I could not be happier. 

All I can say is grab one while you can! 

As for mods...need to convert the RCA speaker jack over to a 1/4" for ease of cab swapping. Need to find a foot switch for it to turn of the vibrato completely. Speaking of vibrato...very sweet! Still love my Empress but this is just pure simple and organic. 

Something about Fender tone guys that you just can't get enough of. Had a nice vintage Deluxe Reverb that I totally regret selling as it had that magic. At least my new champ satisfies that. Still looking for a vintage DR if anyone has one up for sale.

Will try to record some sample licks using the Champ for all to hear.


----------



## NIK0 (Dec 6, 2007)

Will post a few pics of her later today!


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Glad to hear you are enjoying it!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I have a 68' Princeton Reverb, and would love a Vibro Champ. The PR sounds fantastic and it actually more than enough for some jamming situations. A 5 watt Champ would be great to have.

Congrats.


----------



## mcgriff420 (Sep 30, 2008)

Congrats, your one of the few thats actually playing a bonafide class A amp.

I picked up a champ clone about a year ago then added an el84 class A Goodsell in July. 

Thats my new stage rig..harmonic complexity anyone??

..


----------



## montreal (Mar 25, 2008)

just beware of the odd speaker impedence...it's about 3.2 ohms and even a 4 ohm speaker will sap output and tone. otherwise vibrochamps are very cool amps.


----------



## NIK0 (Dec 6, 2007)

montreal said:


> just beware of the odd speaker impedence...it's about 3.2 ohms and even a 4 ohm speaker will sap output and tone. otherwise vibrochamps are very cool amps.


Good point but I did inquire about that...speaking with an amp tech, the comment was that a 4ohm speaker would not affect the tone at all as the difference in impedance is minor.

Your thoughts?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

*Fender Champ*

Nice buy Niko.I was wondering when someone would pull the trigger and buy that sweet little pristine amp that another GC member had up for sale here.Looks like new.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

NIK0 said:


> Good point but I did inquire about that...speaking with an amp tech, the comment was that a 4ohm speaker would not affect the tone at all as the difference in impedance is minor.
> 
> Your thoughts?


I read about this same situation somewhere else. This is a very minor impedance mismatch (Wild Bill might call it "mice nuts" difference..LOL).

Personally, FWIW, I wouldn't be too concerned. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

greco said:


> I read about this same situation somewhere else. This is a very minor impedance mismatch (Wild Bill might call it "mice nuts" difference..LOL).
> 
> Personally, FWIW, I wouldn't be too concerned.
> 
> ...


Absolutely agreed. No problem 3.2 -> 4


----------



## NIK0 (Dec 6, 2007)

greco said:


> I read about this same situation somewhere else. This is a very minor impedance mismatch (Wild Bill might call it "mice nuts" difference..LOL).
> 
> Personally, FWIW, I wouldn't be too concerned.
> 
> ...


That's to funny...that's exactly who gave me the advice and he described in the same way..."Mice Nuts!"

Taking the amp to him for a full check up...I take it you highly recommend him  If he does a good job on the VC then I will be taking my Hiwatt to him as well.


----------

